# Listen to the Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board is meeting today to decide on fishing regulations for 2013. The meeting is scheduled to begin at 9 a.m. Here are links to the meeting agenda/packet and the audio stream.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The meeting just started.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Amy...enjoyed and the read was very informative. Any idea when you'll have the _draft_ 2013 Guidebook posted for review and comments?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Amy, I couldn't listen yesterday, but was wondering what the WB decided on? Did the proposed DWR changes go through? Also, a few anglers showed up and presented material. What action, if any was taken on that?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

k2muskie said:


> Thanks Amy...enjoyed and the read was very informative. Any idea when you'll have the _draft_ 2013 Guidebook posted for review and comments?


I'm not totally sure, k2, but it will likely be late November or very early December.



Catherder said:


> Amy, I couldn't listen yesterday, but was wondering what the WB decided on? Did the proposed DWR changes go through? Also, a few anglers showed up and presented material. What action, if any was taken on that?


The Wildlife Board passed the proposed changes and also voted to remove the seasonal closure at Joes Valley Reservoir for the 2013 fishing season. That closure is still in place this year. There was a lot of other discussion, mostly about possession limits, spearfishing and the public process. As soon as the audio file is online (probably on Monday), I'll post a link here. Brett Prettyman also covered it in a Salt Lake Tribune article.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

For those of you who couldn't listen last week, here's the audio of the Wildlife Board meeting. The fishing recommendations and discussion begin at about the 58:20 mark.


----------

